# استفسار بخصوص تغير رائحة الصابون السائل ؟



## moh2002 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام افادتي بشي 
انا عندي صابون سايل رائحة اتغيرت لرئحة كريه مع العلم اني ضفت علية فورملين ارجو الافادة من الاخوة الاعزاء وشكرا لكم


----------



## خالد الانصارى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

زيد العطر


----------



## mohasoli (11 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي اسود الصابون وتغيرت الرائحة برغم استخدام الفورمالين


----------



## eftekes (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الفورمالين ياجماعة ماده مش كويسة ... وممنوعه اصلا فى الصناعات المحترمة لانها مضره .. وكمان بتعطى رائحة كريهه ... فى ناس بتقول ان فى ماده حافظة احسن اسمها بارميتول ... والله اعلم


----------



## alaa1979 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اصلا رائحة الفورمالين سيئه يجب زيادة المعطر وليس زيادة الفورمالين


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخي لا تزيد شيء انت تقول رائحة كريهة وهذا نتيجة على حسب معرفتي مواد خام سيئة
مرة حدثت معي لاني احضرت عينة من تكسابون صناعة صينية وحدث نفس الامر 
وللتأكد جرب وضع ورقة بي اتش على المنتج فاذا اعطت لون أسود فهي نفس مشكلتي


----------



## الشيخروفى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى اخوانى المتخصصين واهل الخبرة انا عندى الصابون لونه اتحول اسود واصبحت رائحته كريهة جدا مع انى حطيت فورمالين وريحة كتير​


----------



## باب البحر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

واجهتني نفس المشكلة و طلعت المشكلة مشكلة المادة الحافظة .. أنا لم استخدم الفورمالين.

انسى الفورمالين خاالص و حط بداله بنزوات صوديوم (بس خللي بالك هيغبش الصابون شويه) .. أو حمض الستريك و هو حبيبات كحبيبات السكر (بس خللي بالك هيزيد الحموضة و هيحتاج صودا كاوية زيادة للمعادلة) .. و يا ريت تزود الريحة شويه برضه بمعدل 1ك رائحة لكل 150 ك صابون .كويس.


----------



## باب البحر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يرجى قراءة هذا الموضوع أيضا ففيه إفادة و معلومات هامة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271392


----------

